

Ask HN: what is your dashboard-on-the-wall setup?  - dandare

I believe in &quot;you grow what you measure&quot; and I have been inspired by GoCardless&#x27; famouse Dashboard Pi (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;gocardless.com&#x2F;blog&#x2F;raspberry-pi-metric-dashboards&#x2F;). Except I have never seen Raspberry Pi in my life. Instead I was thinking of using Google Analytics to store data (10 million or fewer hits per month limit is perfectly ok for my startup) and geckoboard.com to visualise everything I will be interested in (geckoboard comes with GA integration) and run everything in second hand iPad nailed on the wall. The only drawback is the iPad is not really a 32 inch tv. What other options or setups do you know or use?
======
edoceo
Chromebook to TV, it shows my board which is kinda homebrew. Plunged in GA,
intercom, slack.

